# Starthilfe Codesys



## -Andreas- (8 Mai 2010)

Als jahrelanger S5/7 Programmierer suche ich eine komplette Befehlsliste für Codesys. Ein S5-Programm soll in eine Wago-Steuerung rein. Gibt es in der Libary Skalierungsbausteine für Analogwerte?

Gruß -Andreas-


----------



## Matze001 (8 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

eine befehlsliste habe ich selbst noch nicht gesehen (bzw. gesucht). Aber es gibt bestimmt eine. Schau einfach mal in das Handbuch oder auf der Seite von 3S.

Skalierungsbaustein: Obs sowas fertig gibt? keine Ahnung. Ich bau mir sowas immer selbst. Wer etwas fertiges haben will, da könnte Oscat sicher etwas dabei haben.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Solaris (8 Mai 2010)

Hallo Andreas,

ich kann Dir auf jeden Fall die Oscat.lib empfehlen, da gibt es auch eine gute Doku zu und es gibt auch ein eigenes Forum. Zu dem CoDeSys von 3s gibt es aber auch eine Beschreibung als .pdf, da stehen alle Befehle drin, soweit ich weiß. In der Oscat.lib gibt es auf jeden Fall mehrere Scale-Bausteine.


Gruß Soli


----------



## -Andreas- (10 Mai 2010)

*Analogwert - Skalierung*

zum 1.: Beschreibung als pdf gefunden.

zum 2.: Zur Zeit verwende ich in der S5 den FB 250 und 251. Und so eine Skalierfunktion sollte es in etwa sein...

Hat jemand ne konkrete Idee?

Gruß -Andreas-.


----------



## Lebenslang (10 Mai 2010)

Die Funktion AI aus der Wago Gebäudebibliothek benutzen.


----------



## GLT (10 Mai 2010)

Skalierung von I/O geht mit AIN,AIN1,AOUT,AOUT1 der Oscat.lib hervorragend - da OSS kann man auch eigene Implementation von ableiten.


----------



## -Andreas- (10 Mai 2010)

*10V Analog output*



Danke Jungs. Es funzt. Hab die von oscat verwendet.

(Probiers jetzt auch noch mit der aus der Gebäudebibl.).

Gruß -Andreas-


----------



## egor (10 Mai 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine befehlsliste habe ich selbst noch nicht gesehen (bzw. gesucht). Aber es gibt bestimmt eine. Schau einfach mal in das Handbuch oder auf der Seite von 3S.
> 
> ...



hallo, ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum und auch in der SPS welt. Muss eine applikation mit TwinCat schreiben, darf ich fragen von welchem Handbuch du da sprichst? und wie meinste das mit 'Seite von 3S'.

MfG
egor


----------



## Andy082 (13 Mai 2010)

3S ist der Hersteller von CodeSys, welches man zur Programmierung der WAGO-eigenen Controller verwendet.

Ich denke nicht, dass TwinCat und CodeSys miteinander vergleichbar sind....   absolut nicht.


----------



## Dummy (13 Mai 2010)

Andy082 schrieb:


> 3S ist der Hersteller von CodeSys, welches man zur Programmierung der WAGO-eigenen Controller verwendet.
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass TwinCat und CodeSys miteinander vergleichbar sind....   absolut nicht.



Warum nicht?

TwinCAT PLC ist CodeSys!
Wohin gegen TwinCAT IO (Systemmanger) eine Bechoff eigene Lösung ist.


----------

